# problème de 3G avec ipad 3



## truche (14 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,
depuis quelques jours, il est impossible de se connecter à internet.
apparemment je suis connecté au réseau SFR mais pas de 3G.
j'ai un ipad 3 64GO avec micro sim SFR.
ça n'a plus fonctionné d'un seul coup sans changement de configuration.
j'ai éssayé une mise à jour par iTunes, un hardreset, passer par le mode avion, sans aucun résultat.
que faire ?
merci de me répondre et trouver une solution.


----------



## truche (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

j'ai essayé aussi de réinitialiser les réglages réseau, aucun résultat.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juillet 2012)

As tu essayer chez un vrai opérateur?

Je suis déjà sorti...


----------

